# What happens to DVR content when you cancel premium



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Thinking about cutting back a bit and since the HBO series we watch are over now (GoT and True Blood), I'm thinking of giving HBO the axe until next seasons GoT.

Thing is that I have some HBO premium content on my DVR. Will this content be rendered unplayable from the DVR Hard Drive the moment the cancellation signal come through? It's a bunch of Sopranos episodes from HBO on Demand and a few other series from HBO recordings.

Thanks, just curious.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

I record things when they have HBO Previews. The content remains after the fact.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Regular recordings will be fine. Anything from On Demand will no longer play.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Regular recordings will be fine. Anything from On Demand will no longer play.


Ok that makes sense and answers my second question. I was going to ask if I should go and horde a bunch of HBO VoD content to disk before canceling, but I won't waste my time!

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

cypherx said:


> Ok that makes sense and answers my second question. I was going to ask if I should go and horde a bunch of HBO VoD content to disk before canceling, but I won't waste my time!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Just wait for the next "free preview" which lately happens every couple of months. Then "hoard" the movies from the premium channels. I do. Someone came to visit the other day and looked at my playlist. "How can you afford all of those premium channels?" I was asked. I just laughed since I haven't subscribed to a premium channel in years.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

He might have been more thinking the original series, not movies.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah we have a bunch of Sopranos recorded. Thing is I do see the box set Sopranos on eBay usually going for around $90 or so. That is a good price considering new retail it's over $200.

So if I get it for say $90 on eBay, then I have to see how many months I would have to do without HBO to actually save money. I think HBO is like $18 a month, so that would be about 5 months just to break even. Between the wife and I, we watch Girls, Game of Thrones and True Blood. So I also have to see when they start up again. If less than 5 months, it might not be worth even canceling HBO.

Still deciding. Saving $18 a month canceling HBO isn't going to get me very far. Maybe the gas bill in the summer months to heat hot water. 

I'll axe Showtime as soon as Dexter's done. But again we will have to start it back up in January for Shameless, then later for Nurse Jackie (the wife's thing).

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah we have a bunch of Sopranos recorded. Thing is I do see the box set Sopranos on eBay usually going for around $90 or so. That is a good price considering new retail it's over $200.So if I get it for say $90 on eBay, then I have to see how many months I would have to do without HBO to actually save money. I think HBO is like $18 a month, so that would be about 5 months just to break even. Between the wife and I, we watch Girls, Game of Thrones and True Blood. So I also have to see when they start up again. If less than 5 months, it might not be worth even canceling HBO.Still deciding. Saving $18 a month canceling HBO isn't going to get me very far. Maybe the gas bill in the summer months to heat hot water. I'll axe Showtime as soon as Dexter's done. But again we will have to start it back up in January for Shameless, then later for Nurse Jackie (the wife's thing).Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app
just wait till you are within a month if the last episode if shameless then add the channel for a month only and grab all the episodes via on demand while you have the channel. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dueport (Dec 3, 2009)

Regular recordings will be fine. Anything from On Demand will no longer play.


This isn't totally accurate. Different On Demand content has different expiration dates - it doesn't disappear when you cancel. When you DL the episodes you'll see the expire date. I just suspended HBO (until GoT returns) and before doing so DLed every episode of Board Walk Empire, and several other episodes from other original series - those all expire 1/1 so I have a lot of time to watch those. On Demand movies have an array of expiration dates (some very soon some not). But recorded (not on demand) content lasts forever. In fact, about a week ago, my wife and I finally watched the last few episodes of Big Love that we recorded two years ago - with no problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

This isn't totally accurate. Different On Demand content has different expiration dates - it doesn't disappear when you cancel. When you DL the episodes you'll see the expire date. I just suspended HBO (until GoT returns) and before doing so DLed every episode of Board Walk Empire, and several other episodes from other original series - those all expire 1/1 so I have a lot of time to watch those. On Demand movies have an array of expiration dates (some very soon some not). But recorded (not on demand) content lasts forever. In fact, about a week ago, my wife and I finally watched the last few episodes of Big Love that we recorded two years ago - with no problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app
it really has to do when the receiver is expecting the authorization signal from DirecTV, lacking a satellite connection the receiver will "self deactivate" and you wont be able to play those shows from VOD


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## dueport (Dec 3, 2009)

it really has to do when the receiver is expecting the authorization signal from DirecTV, lacking a satellite connection the receiver will "self deactivate" and you wont be able to play those shows from VOD


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Really? That's going to suck


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Really? That's going to suck


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app
Yup, but the problem is that no one knows when that is supposed to happen. it can be in a week or some folks have gone months......


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

peds48 said:


> it really has to do when the receiver is expecting the authorization signal from DirecTV, lacking a satellite connection the receiver will "self deactivate" and you wont be able to play those shows from VOD


Some receivers may "self deactivate"; it appears others do not- the earlier ones. Could also depend on the software version installed at the time of disconnect....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Yup, but the problem is that no one knows when that is supposed to happen. it can be in a week or some folks have gone months......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


But I'd think it would happen pretty quickly in a case where only hbo was cancelled. I know I tried it just to see, and I was unable to play one downloaded after canceling hbo. Now we just keep it longer, with hard knocks on and boardwalk empire about to start.


----------

